# Sticky  Please read this before posting a photo



## The Mariner (Aug 23, 2005)

This was Simond11's idea so I cannot take the credit for this one.

Please feel free to post pics of your pride and joy for us all to see. If you put your name & the type of kayak in the title of your post you can kinda keep it as your own private photo album, adding pics as you 'pimp your ride'.


----------

